# Setting up a business in the USA - HELP!



## geester (Dec 8, 2007)

I am seeking advise as I own a UK business and I am looking to expand it and move to the USA, Atlanta GA, to be specific.

The product is a good niche on 2 competitors in Europe and only 7 in USA! My present customers have told me that I would get the business from the US facilities, due to my existing busienss relationship!

I realsie I cannot cover the entire USA, so I am looking to have 20 States Covered where my main customers hve manufacturing facilities, I'm looking to have a 51% share in them and sell the other portion to someone who will cover that particular state. Sounds confusing and it is...I'd rather have 51% rather than nothing.

I have done market research and I can price the products aggressively, I can afford to sell the products at 20% less than the current market value while amintaining 50% margin. 

I have 2 children 1 aged 7 years and the other 14 years, ideally settling in Atlanta GA, so any advice on schools, costs and what to watch out for greatly appreciated.

Anyone with advice on setting a business up, please do contact me.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! What have you learned about geting a visa that allows you and your family to live in the United States? I knew someone that had a business here, but still was only allowed into the country for six months on a tourist visa. If you have found other information, let us all know.


----------



## geester (Dec 8, 2007)

I was told if I invest $500,000 in the business, I would get a green card as a matter of course. Is this incorrect??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The precise number keeps changing, but there is definitely such a visa - for those willing to invest a set amount in a business. Not sure, but there may also be the requirement to hire a certain number of non-family members. The US consulate can provide more details.


----------



## geester (Dec 8, 2007)

I was told, it was told you had to employ at least 5 non family memebers, I'm looking to employ between 10-15 ex military guys, that way I also qualify for grants!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking to employ veterans like that, you will most likely be welcomed with open arms!! <g> Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## geester (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks, I just need to know how to set a holding company up in the USA for a none resident, as this is what Id be initially.


----------

